# Bullet bouquets?



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Guys, take a look at these, they would look awesome in my reloading room! They're called bullet bouquets (http://bulletbouquets.com) and it's one of those "wish I'd thought of that" products. Bummer.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Neat idea ! wonder what they shot them into, water?


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, that is correct. That is a really cool idea, one that I might just try sometime.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty cool. I'm sure I could find some rounds like this at the range and make a few of these for a couple ladies that I know who shoot.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep, wish I would have thought of that one too. They are not really high priced either according to the web site. Cool.


----------



## Juanjo332 (Nov 7, 2012)

They look super cool

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

they look cool. kudos to them if people are willing to pay those prices.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, they're a bit more than I'm willing to pay, but they're awesome-looking.


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for posting...my supervisor is retiring and is a gun nut. This is a perfect gift for him. $25 for a 3 flower pot is not too bad.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great idea.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I was thinking along the same line that it would be a great idea for a gift, though not really a bargain for one's self.


----------

